# First Story :)



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Heli sat up straight in bed. Her hands were sweaty and she was drenched. She had a nightmare where Satu rode over a cliff. She gazed across the room at her sleeping cousin. Moonlight streamed in from a crack in the curtains, making everything silvery. 

For a while Heli watched Satu's covers rise and fall with her breathing. This calmed her down a bit. She slipped out of bed and carefully walked to the window. The wooden floors softly creaked under her feet, and she was tempted to tell them to hush. She reached the window and parted the curtains.

She could see Comet and Magic moving in the paddock across from the house. Heli knew her father's black mare, Dragon, was in there as well, but she could not see her. Satu's dad, Daniel, was trying to get Comet to breed to Dragon, but they didn't seem to like each other much.

Heli could also see the white barn left from the paddock and the river to the right. A dirty white bridge crossed the river, and sometimes you could see mustangs drinking or even swimming in the river at night. At least, that's what Daniel said. 

Heli walked back to her bed and soon fell asleep, thinking of the mustangs playing in the river.
***
"Heli! Heli!" Satu shook Heli's shoulder. Heli groaned. "Yes?" she said sleepily. 
"Dragon is gone! The fence is kicked down and Comet is injured. My dad says he was fighting with another stallion. Probably a mustang," Satu blurted.


----------

